# Ipod Dock - Ampli Sony



## Charles_Ipod (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis en possession d'un amplificateur Sony STRDB930 ainsi que d'un Ipod Touch 1st G.
J'aimerais donc Raccorder mon Ipod à mon Ampli pour profiter au maximum de la Hifi.
Mon budget n'est pas trop élevé alors j'ai pensé à L'ipod dock "officiel" d'apple qui coûte  40 euros.
Je me demande si il serait possible de brancher les deux (Mon ampli possède t'il la connectique et le dock également) ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Charles_Ipod a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis en possession d'un amplificateur Sony STRDB930 ainsi que d'un Ipod Touch 1st G.
> J'aimerais donc Raccorder mon Ipod à mon Ampli pour profiter au maximum de la Hifi.
> Mon budget n'est pas trop élevé alors j'ai pensé à L'ipod dock "officiel" d'apple qui coûte  40 euros.
> ...



Tu n'as pas nécessairement besoin d'un dock pour brancher ton iPod à ton ampli.
Un simple câble mini-jack/RCA suffit.

Tu branches ton iPod à l'aide de ce câble, qui est lui-même branché sur ton ampli sur la source de ton choix (AUX convient très bien).

Le dock est certes plus classe mais n'est pas une obligation.


----------



## BlackOrpheus (23 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu n'as pas nécessairement besoin d'un dock pour brancher ton iPod à ton ampli.
> Un simple câble mini-jack/RCA suffit.
> 
> Tu branches ton iPod à l'aide de ce câble, qui est lui-même branché sur ton ampli sur la source de ton choix (AUX convient très bien).
> ...


Hello,

Je me permets de rebondir sur la reponse de Khyu
Tu peux effectivement brancher ton ipod directement via jack sur ton ampli.Or il faut garder un element en tete, les fichiers sont compresses et la qualite d'ecoute ne sera pas optimale. 

Bien sur cela depend de la qualite de tes mp3, pour ma part je n'utilise que du 192 minimum...
Je peux comprendre que la solution du budget soit un souci, j'ai moi meme pdt qq temps fait l'usage du jack directement sur mon ampli (_[FONT=&quot] Cambridge[/FONT]_ Audio Azur 340A). Et c'est lors d'un voyage aux USA, j'ai fait l'acquisition du Dock Denon ASD 3W.
* Changement radical au niveau de l'ecoute !!!!*

Il faut savoir que ces dock font egalement office de *preampli*. Ils amplifieront donc la qualite du signal mp3 envoye a ton ampli...
Si ton budget est limite (car il existe meme des dock a tube pour les connaisseurs de haute fidelite...pas moins de 600eur...aouch !!!) tu peux aller sur ces modeles :
- Cambridge ID-10
- Yamaha YD-S11
- Harman Kardon The bridge
- NAD IPD-1
- Marantz IS-201
Ceux la sont a un peu autour de 100eur...voire moins. De tres bonnes factures. La qualite d'ecoute s'en fera ressentir.

Sinon pour le plaisir des yeux et des oreilles mais douleurs du portefeuille ^^ (je cherche la combi de l'euromillions)
*[FONT=&quot]Shanling STP10 > 1000eur[/FONT]**
Fatman iTube 452 > +1200eur*

Voila, j'espere avoir ete utile (desole pour le manque d'accent, clavier qwerty)


----------



## yul (12 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Juste une petite question à BlackOrpheus. J' ai un copain qui a acheté un ASD-3W de chez Denon, et il a un petit problème... Je m' explique, il n' arrive pas à lire le contenu de son iMac, il reconnait pourtant le réseau, il arrive à lire les stations radio, mais impossible de lire la bibliothèque de son iMac ...
As-tu eu des problèmes pour te connecter ??? Y a t'il une manipulation particulière ??? Car la notice est plutôt restreinte.
par avance merci.
Yul


----------



## BlackOrpheus (7 Janvier 2009)

Salut Yul,

Bonne annee et desole pour ma reponse tardive...
Malheureusement je n'ai pas reussi a le connecter a mon ordi... En plus je suis sur PC ...bouuuuhhouuuu je sais )
Peut etre qu'avec un retour ????


----------



## fandipod (11 Janvier 2009)

Enfin je reviens sur les messages précedent.. Il vaut mieux brancher son ipod via un dock que de le brancher via la prise Jack. Le son est meilleur lorsqu'il vient du dock que de la prise Jack. 

Bonne journée


----------

